# Alternative Versions of LOTR



## Arthur_Vandelay (Sep 20, 2004)

I don't know if this has been posted already. If not, enjoy!



> One of the cult novels of the 1970s turned out to be Lord of the Rings. Written by one of the unlikeliest of best-selling authors, it affected a large number of people, not least of them being those people now in their teens saddled with names like Galadriel.
> 
> How would this book have turned out had it been written by someone else?
> 
> ...


----------



## Arthur_Vandelay (Sep 20, 2004)

No sooner did I post the above than I discovered a similar, yet far superior site:

If The Lord of the Rings had been written by someone else


----------

